# Best Reel Greese subsitute to use for Penn Reels



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

title pretty much says it all. What reel lubes are good for the internals of a penn 9500ss?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I use the Yamaha marine grease(blue). Use it on all my reels. Works great and doesn't break down.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Alternate Reel Grease*

I use high speed wheel bearing grease with no problems. Available almost everywhere.

My old magged squidders love it for cast control.

Remember that 'A Little dab will do ya' and press on! JMHO C2


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't know if it's the Best, but I use Universal Grease R-103, by RIG Sportsman's Products. Use it for my Mitchell reels.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> Remember that 'A Little dab will do ya' and press on! JMHO C2


C2, you're telling your age aren't you? "Dippidy Do." 
Or am I telling mine :whistling:


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Brylcreem 5-0.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Corrosion Block,,


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Marine Blue Grease on the main gears and Corrosion X on the fast moving parts.


----------

